# L134's and L260's



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

We have 2 L134's (1 male and 1 female) in a 3 foot tank. Today we got 5 L260's (not sure on sex). Will they be ok in the same tank??? Will they still breed????

Regards
Gemmini


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Perhaps if you have plenty of caves and plants to separate territories they would be okay but for breeding purposes I personally would keep them separate due to the differences in breeding water parameters and protein feedings. Not that they are completely different but for me the differences would be enough to keep them separate if that's what you are trying to do.


----------

